# Marcaine w/Celestone



## nikkisgranny (Mar 11, 2009)

Trying to solve some confusion here: Is Marcaine unbillable with Celestone?

We have companies that do pay that is why I am asking.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 11, 2009)

What code are you using for the marcaine?


----------



## nikkisgranny (Mar 11, 2009)

We still use the old code of J0670. I know this is not correct.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 11, 2009)

As far as I know, marcaine is not billable.  But I would really like to know if I'm wrong!!


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2009)

as far as I know its not billable either.  It is consider an analgesic which would be considered an integral part of the procedure being performed ie 20610.


----------



## mksmith713 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not billable.
Included in the cortisone injection code.


----------

